# [SOLVED] Vista Unexpected Shutdown



## generalle (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi could please somebody help me with my problem??
My computer does often restart without any warning and without any obvious reason....Before restart there is blank blue screen..nothing written on it
I disabled automatic restart...so now it just sometimes shows blue screen and do nothing
ERROR DETAILS

Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.2
Locale ID:	2057


BCCode:	100000d1
BCP1:	9221CAAC
BCP2:	00000002
BCP3:	00000000
BCP4:	8A77A2C0
OS Version:	6_0_6001
Service Pack:	1_0
Product:	768_1

Here are details of my minidump file: http://rapidshare.com/files/152599223/Mini101008-01.dmp.html

Please help somebody I really dont know where could be the problem
I have all drivers new...although sometimes when I watch youtube full screen...it says videoadapter stopped responding and recovered
Could it be that?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Vista Unexpected Shutdown*

Hi. . .

Welcome.

Please download the attached zip file and extract the batch and exe file to your desktop. Go to your desktop, right-click on the batch file and select run as administrator. You will see the black "DOS" screen appear and scroll, the green status bar screen then the AutoRuns viewer screen - let it scan (look on bottom-left for status - "scanning..."). When AutoRuns is finished, the screen will close. The batch job will take several minutes to run. It will dump the app and system logs, run AutoRuns, msinfo32, dxdiag, driver listings, etc... 

The output will be in a new folder found within your documents folder named TSF_Vista_Support. Zip the contents of the new folder up and attach to your next post.

It is imperative that you run the batch job via right-click/admin level, otherwise it will not have the necessary permission to obtain the dump files nor the dump files.

Any ? - please let me know.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## generalle (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Vista Unexpected Shutdown*

First of all, thank u for your help!!!
I have done everything as described...here is the outcome uploaded


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Vista Unexpected Shutdown*

Hi. . .

I ran the 4 dumps. The primary bugcheck was 0x00000d1 = 0xd1 = DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL and indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high. The probable cause on all 4 is ghidpnp.sys. A probable secondary cause is the driver gmouusb.sys.

```
BugCheck 100000D1, {908145cc, 2, 0, 8a54e2c0}
Probably caused by : gHidPnp.Sys ( gHidPnp+22c0 )

BugCheck 100000D1, {9221caac, 2, 0, 8a77a2c0}
Probably caused by : gHidPnp.Sys ( gHidPnp+22c0 )

BugCheck D1, {913542dc, 2, 0, 8a9762c0}
Probably caused by : gHidPnp.Sys ( gHidPnp+22c0 )

BugCheck A, {ca3bfcfe, 2, 0, 816a48e4}
Probably caused by : gHidPnp.Sys ( gHidPnp+22a8 )
```
I have not been able to link these kernel-mode drivers to a specific product or manufacturer, but their 2 year old dates indicate they do not belong in a Vista SP1 system and should be updated (if available) or the device they belong to s/b replaced.


```
USB Device Enhanced Fu   
14/07/2006 00:30:51    
C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\gHidPnp.Sys      

USB Mouse Device Drv        
14/07/2006 00:33:57    
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\gMouUsb.sys
```
Please let me know how you make out.

I have attached the 4 dbug logs.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## generalle (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Vista Unexpected Shutdown*

Hi,
Again thank u for ur kind help
I have found that the driver u pointed me to was GENIUS MOUSE NAVIGATOR 335 driver
I have uninstalled the whole iOLO centre(genius software) and instead of it I am now using standard driver chosen by windows
Is it possible that this was the problem ...that computer has restarting and showing unexpected error blue screen error because of this?
I have also downloaded regcure and cleaned registry several times

I hope it would work and the comp will be fine
...please lt me know what do u think about this 

Kind regards


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Vista Unexpected Shutdown*



generalle said:


> Hi,
> Again thank u for ur kind help
> I have found that the driver u pointed me to was GENIUS MOUSE NAVIGATOR 335 driver
> I have uninstalled the whole iOLO centre(genius software) and instead of it I am now using standard driver chosen by windows
> ...


Hi. . .

Thank you for posting back.

Yes, I do believe that the driver gHidPnP.sys was the primary probable cause of the BSODs in question here as I found it in the stack text of the dump:

```
514f3 8039de88 [COLOR=Red]gHidPnp[/COLOR]+0x22c0
513f0 8497a200 0x852513f0
606f8 00000000 nt!IopfCompleteRequest+0x11d
513f0 925829d8 USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+0x6cb
85043 8487dbf8 USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iIrpCsqCompleteDoneTransfer+0x4f5
7dbf8 8487d002 USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_UsbIocDpc_Worker+0x122
76478 00000000 USBPORT!USBPORT_Xdpc_Worker+0x274
7dbf8 00000000 sptd+0x11d54
00000 00000000 nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x147
00000 00000000 nt!KiDispatchInterrupt+0x45
7850f bb830000 0x91a13778
```
ghidpnp.sys was the primary cause and its sibling driver gmouusb.sys was the runner-up. They are kernel mode drivers (they run in the protected area of the Vista OS) and absolutely had the ability to cause the 0xd1 bugcheck, which in turn led to the blue screen and your system re-starting.

As far as registry cleaners go, I would advise that you do not use any of these products. They are an absolute waste of money (if you paid for one) and they could end up corrupting your registry. The BSODs nor the drivers that caused them had no ill effect on the registry whatsoever.

The items that a registry cleaner flags as "errors" are not errors at all - just entires in the registry that currently have no association to them. They hurt nothing, take up very little space and cause minimal time loss during boot-up (< 1 second, if that!) when the registry is assembled from files found on your hard drive. We are talking about a fraction of a second.

The few hundred items or maybe 1,000+ items out of the Vista NT Registry which can easily contain 500,000 entries represents 0.2% of the total.

To give you an example of how some of these "errors" occur - assume that you have no use for Microsoft Word. A registry scanner/cleaner would then pick up anything associated with MS Word and its files, whose file extensions are *.doc* (= Word 2003) or *.docx* (Word 2007) files. If you were to un-install Word, the file extension relations found in the registry would still exist, but have no program to open should a doc/x file be clicked on.

I suggest that you leave the registry alone. There may be a time in the future after the installation/un-installation of hundreds of programs where this becomes necessary, but then should only be done so under the instructions of someone familiar with registry cleaners.

I myself have never cleaned the registry of a Vista system, but have done so on several 3 & 4 year-old XP systems. If you do proceed with a registry cleaner - please make sure the registry is backed up first.

Again, thanks for posting back and letting me know your BSODs have now gone. Too often it is the case that I never learn the outcome.

Good Luck to you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## thirty-pack (Nov 9, 2008)

I am having a similar problem in Windows Vista Basic. Apologies if I am posting in the wrong place. I am getting the same error message with different numbers. Should I follow the same steps in this post?

WINDOWS HAS RECOVERED FROM AN UNEXPECTED SHUTDOWN

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.2
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	9f
BCP1:	00000003
BCP2:	84BD2B70
BCP3:	863B7030
BCP4:	843C4168
OS Version:	6_0_6001
Service Pack:	1_0
Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini110908-02.dmp ***I cannot locate this file
C:\Users\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-523414-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\AppData\Local\Temp\WER313D.tmp.version.txt

---
Previously when I got this message, the "Check for Solutions" button told me I needed to install software for my wireless router, which I did (Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless WiFi Software). Now when I get this error message, the "Check for Solutions" button doesn't offer any solutions. It thinks for a bit, then closes the error message until the next shutdown. I tend to leave the computer from time to time, only to return to see that it has shut down and restarted with this error message. Please let me know if you can help.


----------



## sourav.dey (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Vista Unexpected Shutdown*

Hi,
PFA.
I was unable to attach 2 files viz $evtx_app_dump.txt and $evtx_sys_dump.txt since these 2 have a size of 16 MB.
Please let me know if you are able to analyze the problem.

Thanks,
Sourav


----------

